# Rare Ross bikes



## jungleterry

Hello to anybody who likes Ross bikes .These double catalever frame bikes are super rare only found two and bought them both ..please feel free to add any pictures of any you may have like to see how many are out there thank you so much Terry and Tammy (front bike is a 65 and rear is 64)


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

never heard of Ross bikes, had to google them. here's a Sting ray with the same type frame.


----------



## Jason Cram

Here's a Coast King Commander made by Ross that I recently started restoring.


----------



## jungleterry

Yes ross made all those bikes too .They put different head badge depending on where they where being sold.All cool in my book .


----------



## jungleterry

49autocycledeluxe said:


> never heard of Ross bikes, had to google them. here's a Sting ray with the same type frame.
> 
> View attachment 656771



thats funny this is  one of my old bikes ,the 20 inch where mostly made this way ,26 inch are the rare birds .


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes

It is not a  double cantilever but my Starjet 26" Three Speed is uncommon


----------



## Gladiron

The only Ross in my collection.


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Nice Rosses Terry! I have one of those with a chrome frame! Missing the tank though.


----------



## jungleterry

Strings-n-Spokes said:


> It is not a  double cantilever but my Starjet 26" Three Speed is uncommonView attachment 659573



send me more pictures of this bike I have the same bike.the star jet


----------



## Schmity03

I can't find much information on my ross either...its a cool colonial looking bicycle


----------



## jungleterry

thank you adding toe pics like to see other ross collectors,thank you so much.


----------



## Scribble

Thats one of the cooler middleweights I've seen.


----------



## jungleterry

Yea ross had some cool bikes for sure,


----------



## jungleterry

Found another rare Ross , Rusty but rare . It's a 57 .


----------



## phantom

Still have my son's Ross that was bought in 1982.


----------



## krateman

Jason Cram said:


> Here's a Coast King Commander made by Ross that I recently started restoring.
> 
> View attachment 656819
> 
> View attachment 656820
> 
> View attachment 656821
> 
> View attachment 656822



I hope to see progress pics or a surprise "here it is" after you finish restoring it! Neat rarity. I like the little-known and esoteric ones; not so much the common ones.


----------



## djheffer

Here's another one with the double cantilever frame.


----------



## jungleterry

thats a nice bike we are looking for one like that too.We have this one in black and would love a gold example too.Please let us know if this one is available .Of course PM sent too .Thank you


----------



## Mightydoll

I'm trying to purchase this one, currently, but this bike doesn't look quite like the Bexel Flyer I see here and there when I image search, but I can't find any indications it was re-released or anything about a Flyer that wasn't the one connected to the early 1970's Bexel promotion. Anyone have any wisdom for me? When was this made? Is it a more modern vintage style re-release? Why can't I find it anywhere online?


----------



## jungleterry

Sorry to new for us  .lol but so true.


----------



## jungleterry

Went and rubbed out the 64 . Had the fender emblem re chromed too . Turned out nicer for sure . Love the Ross .


----------



## jungleterry

View attachment 745300 View attachment 745300 

 Thanks to a very kind Cabe member we now have another Rare Ross .We have been wanting this one for a very long time . Here's the bike and the ad from the catologe .  Thank you Dave take care Terry and Tammy


----------



## mickeyc

Here's a Ross gem.....

https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bid/d/20-ross-apollo-racer-muscle/6474582775.html


----------



## jungleterry

yea to bad he has been repainted.


----------



## PapaPengin

If memory serves me correct, I was told that Ross bikes were built in Allentown Pennsylvania. They also made ammo boxes for the military. I wasn't introduced to them until 1979, when I started my first real job, in a really small bike shop in North/Central Indiana. They were our American brand bike we stocked. That was many years ago. Great bikes! Wish I had some of the MANY I built back then.


----------



## HEMI426

Seeing this is a Ross thread I have some questions, were they ever made in England, did they ever make a lightweight. I have 1 that confuses me. Look at the pics and tell me what you think. It's the black frame with wheels.


----------



## IngoMike

'65 Ross Polo...


----------



## The Big 8

Forgot all about the Polobike! I mainly remember the Barracuda in the '60's, so this jogged my memory.  Very slick!


----------



## Schwinny

HEMI426 said:


> Seeing this is a Ross thread I have some questions, were they ever made in England, did they ever make a lightweight. I have 1 that confuses me. Look at the pics and tell me what you think. It's the black frame with wheels.
> 
> View attachment 1516702
> 
> View attachment 1516703
> 
> View attachment 1516704
> 
> View attachment 1516705



Thats most likely an import, then lightly branded for them.
After-all the head badge does state that it is an Armstrong. A lot of companies did that in the 50's and 60's.
It looks like a 50's version.


----------

